# Post your favourite song of 2012



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

tucan - kidsof88


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

May want to have this moved to Entertainment


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

2NE1 - Scream


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Kids of 88 are pretty good from what I've heard of them, might have to listen to them some more

Anyway, 2012 had some pretty great albums so it's hard to pick but I'd have to give it to -






Some other favorites are moonjock by animal collective, paradise by wild nothing, manchester by kishi bashi, and hands by alpine


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

And everything of their album,Out of Frequency.
The Asteroids Galaxy Tour are amazing


----------



## InvisiblePrincess (Dec 3, 2012)

The End by Stockholm


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Great song. My daily prayer


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

One of the best ones for sure. J.Lo is a goddess


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## lionheartedrob (Nov 26, 2012)

Calvin Hariss


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Marina and the diamonds - Prima Donna girl


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

netsky - come alive


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Pumped up kicks , Titanium, Chalk Outline,


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Springsteen - Death to My Hometown


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## bonso (Dec 10, 2012)

A bit indie, but simple and soothing.

Caribou - Odessa


----------

